# Cits ... >  IR gaismas barjeras

## ansius

Sveiciens censoņiem!

jautājums kur vēl varētu meklēt infrasarkano gaismas barjeru kas būtu noturīga pret trokšņiem (stars modulēts). Šo to esmu atradis elfa / argus (http://www.argus.lv/index.php?cPath=...page=1&sort=5a) bet kaut kā nav vēlme šķirties no 70ls par tādu sensoru, ja man līdz šim vis pārējā automātika iekļaujas jau šajā summa (rs232-rs485, rs485-simistori, rs-485-digitālās ieejas). atstarošanās sensors neder jo jādetektē ir apdrukāts papīrs poligrāfijas mašīnā.

paštaisīts risinājums man jau ir IR pults sensors ar modulāciju modulēta gaismas diode, taču tas nav korpusos, un sensoram jābūt pietiekami izturīgam, savādāk ik pēc mēneša labot savu risinājumu nav vēlme.

----------


## abergs

Līdzīgu problemu (rotācijas mašīnai) foldera izejā atrisināju ar:
http://www.elfa.lv/artnr/75-222-61/o...ight-tolerance
vai precīzāk ar moduli kurā jau bija šī, IR diode un optika. Nosaukumu modulim ātrumā neatradu.
Detektēja krāsaini apdrukātas lapas līdz 10 cm attalumā.
[attachment=0:2xcjr0h4]SENS.S7136.pdf[/attachment:2xcjr0h4]

P.s atradu arī moduļa datašītu:
[attachment=1:2xcjr0h4]P6448.pdf[/attachment:2xcjr0h4]

----------


## ansius

paldies  ::  izskatās ka ir īstais

----------

